# 2010 HOOTERS CALENDAR!!! WOW!!!



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2010)

U as*hole........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 8, 2010)

Hehehehe........


----------



## Maestro (Jan 9, 2010)

Hah ! You got me for a minute, FBJ...


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 9, 2010)

Mmmmmmmm....August is some purty good eatin, I hear!


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 9, 2010)

Nahh...tastes like chicken!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 9, 2010)

Damn you Joe!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 9, 2010)

That's soooo _not_ funny! You....you...you...aaah b*ll*cks!


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow, that's a huge pair in June!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2010)

Damn Joe, I did not know you had a "hooters" fetish!


----------



## N4521U (Jan 9, 2010)

Ha, you buggar, look how many you've roped into lookin already.............. wish I'd thunk of it!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Njaco (Jan 9, 2010)

thats fowl


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 9, 2010)

Just because Joe is such a Scum Sucking Prick, Im risking the wrath of my wife to smooth over all the hard feelings this thread may have caused our Membership...

This is purely for medicinal reasons Becca 143....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 9, 2010)

I still like the first one.......


----------



## imalko (Jan 9, 2010)

Now Joe, that was just mean... But Dan, way to go...8)


----------



## piet (Jan 9, 2010)

girls with a nice tan do it for me

piet


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 9, 2010)

Just to further the path in right direction.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 9, 2010)

A new avatar?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 9, 2010)

Harrison, avert your eyes.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 9, 2010)

Jan, do those get saggier the more you post?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 9, 2010)

No, that's just your eyes getting more and more tired, looking at the hypnotic rhythm of the bouncing....


----------



## Erich (Jan 9, 2010)

I've noted this is what happens to women who cycle agressively


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Ok, so far I'm scoring this thread like this
FlyboyJ 0
Les 1
Lucky 1


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 9, 2010)

I agree Messy and I l------o------v------e your your avatar!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 9, 2010)

No, Joe should have a negative score! Les gets more because he salvaged the thread.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 9, 2010)

I bet all you horny-toads probably crushed that left click switch on you mouse when you first saw this post!!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 9, 2010)

LMAO, that's besides the point!


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 9, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> Just because Joe is such a Scum Sucking Prick, Im risking the wrath of my wife to smooth over all the hard feelings this thread may have caused our Membership...
> 
> This is purely for medicinal reasons Becca 143....



The owls have less silicone.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 9, 2010)

I just bit, too !! Good one, Joe..... Hooters, indeed !

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 10, 2010)

June's Hooters are a little lop-sided


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Les. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2010)

Now we're talkin' ...much better Dan!


----------



## Becca (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, just so everyone is on the SAME page, the Bride is NOT pleased. :-\


----------



## Maestro (Jan 10, 2010)

Les'Bride said:


> Yeah, just so everyone is on the SAME page, the Bride is NOT pleased. :-\



Uh, oh... Looks like Les is gonna sleep on the couch tonight...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2010)

In the tub or the dog house more likely!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 10, 2010)

I dunno, I smell fish.....herring?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2010)

Aaaah....like in the good ol' mob days, he'll be sleeping with the fish?


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 11, 2010)

I wanted to see a little more of the real Hooters 2010 calendar...ahem for research purposes. Anyway a stroll through Google turned up the fact that 3 of the young ladies in this years Calendar asr from a Hooters just over the Tennessee state line.
Johnson City Hooters has three 'Girls' featured in 2010 calendar | TriCities
Who'd a thunk it?
Derek


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 12, 2010)

Now that's some important research Mudpuppy. 


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 12, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I agree Messy and I l------o------v------e your your avatar!!!!


But Lucky's avatar shows the wrong end for this thread, Aaron!


And here's a sweeet pair of hooters!!


----------



## DBII (Jan 13, 2010)

HOT PAIR!

DBII


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the save Les, even though it looks like you're gonna be on the couch for awhile.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jan 16, 2010)

God, you leave for a few days, and look what you miss. Nice save Les, even though its gonna put you on the couch for the next four days. 

FBJ, I'm thinking about putting you on my sh!t list right now (just kidding, but not really).


----------

